# Any Events in Northern WI. or the UP of MI.



## waucedah (May 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (May 15, 2012)

What kind of events are you looking for?  Smoking, get-together, fairs, etc?


----------



## waucedah (May 15, 2012)

Meat Smoking

Thanks


----------

